# liquid clomid full of chunks/grainy? normal?



## brainsbeforgains (Nov 5, 2013)

Just got my pp clomid after hearing good stufff about the lab but found it to look chunky and unmixed as opposed to the tamox I also received...is this normal?


----------



## crackrbaby (Nov 7, 2013)

Very normal.. Mine was the same way.. Shake well.


----------



## Improving (Nov 10, 2013)

You can always reheat and shake to try to get it to mix properly


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 10, 2013)

Normal. Gritty on the tongue and tastes like ass but normal.


----------



## newmass (Nov 28, 2013)

yep its mormal... clomid does dnot dissolve very well


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

keep in mind when winter hits many compounds will react to colder and/or freezing temps...not just research products but AAS etc...just use the correct process's to return the compounds to a usable state..its pretty common to have this happen..


----------

